
Blocks Courtesy of Konrad Zuse (2014) - Tomte
https://blog.infinitenegativeutility.com/2014/9/blocks-courtesy-of-konrad-zuse
======
mannykannot
Some IDE editors will render code along the lines you propose, which is
preferable, I think, over building it into the syntax.

------
jandrese
Plankalkül is what you get when you ask a mathematician to design a
programming language for a system that won't exist for decades. In particular
it wasn't hampered by the need to imput data via a typewriter-like device.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Plankalkül looks like a mashup between APL, typesetting and visual
programming. It could be interesting.

